# Anyone have any experience with C2's new QuickFlow SRI?



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

What do you think :wave:

Worth it? Gains?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gains will be released right after h2o... but i think they meant 2012


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> gains will be released right after h2o... but i think they meant 2012


Oh ok. I mean once i become more informed ill toss it around more. I won't be on forced induction so we'll see :thumbup:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Damn it. Will you at least let me catch up in the modding department.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our 2.5l here has one. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Laser04 said:


> Damn it. Will you at least let me catch up in the modding department.


I'm not even caught up myself haha don't worry


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Our 2.5l here has one. Love it. :thumbup:


Any feedback you can give? :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I love mine. It makes the car a blast to drive and it sounds so mean. It truly unleashes the cars na potential, turbo is still a option but I am going to keep it na for a while. The software is a must. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I love mine. It makes the car a blast to drive and it sounds so mean. It truly unleashes the cars na potential, turbo is still a option but I am going to keep it na for a while. The software is a must. :thumbup:opcorn:


What if i'm already apr stage 1?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Won't run right needs the tune. The hep short runner without the tune made a HUGE flat spot in the power band until 6k rpm, then it would take off. The ecu pulls to much timing.


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

RedRumGTI said:


> Won't run right needs the tune. The hep short runner without the tune made a HUGE flat spot in the power band until 6k rpm, then it would take off. The ecu pulls to much timing.


Yeah that sounds about right. Considering I just got my tune I think I'm going to take awhile to appreciate it. This will be around in a year or so :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using this app that I paid 2.99 for


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Fuk It MkV said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. Considering I just got my tune I think I'm going to take awhile to appreciate it. This will be around in a year or so :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using this app that I paid 2.99 for


should have got the C2 tune so you could have just upgraded software for this:laugh:


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> should have got the C2 tune so you could have just upgraded software for this:laugh:


Yeah it's too bad I didn't see this coming :facepalm:


Sent from my iPhone using this app that I paid 2.99 for


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Its a better deal than the other options you have, and it fits.


----------

